# Чуть что, так по роже



## Wyslawa

Hi,

Can somebody help me with the translation please?
Could it be translated as "to hit someone in the face for no reason"?

Thanks!


----------



## LilianaB

Без никакой причины ударить в лицо Без никакой причины дать по роже - in slang.


----------



## morbo

to hit <...> for any trifling reason.


----------



## Wyslawa

Спасибо большое!


----------



## morzh

Not for no reason. But "for any reason".


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Wyslawa. In fact it cannot be translated this way. This phrase without a context cannot be translated this way. It may mean this in a particular context, but not always. What is the context, or at least the whole sentence?


----------



## Wyslawa

It comes from an interview with Andrey Zvyagintsev about his latest movie, Elena.
"И когда мне в России говорят: это не про нас! Где наши огурцы соленые?  Где колбаса, где водка? Где наше: чуть что, так по роже? Я отвечаю, что  как раз и хотел уйти от этого диктата простой эмоциональной материи,  которую создать ничего не стоит."
Thx!


----------



## LilianaB

It feels almost as if somebody hit me in my face.


----------



## Ptak

Wyslawa said:


> Где наше: чуть что, так по роже?


Where is our [Russian] [manner] to poke right away in the mug on every occasion [without reasoning and discussing]?

"Elena" is a disgusting film, by the way.


----------



## LilianaB

It feels like an insult to me when people say that my films are not Russian because they lack pickles, etc. This is what he says. There is nothing about real punching anybody in his face there.


----------



## Ptak

LilianaB said:


> It feels like an insult to me when people say that my films are not Russian because they lack pickles, etc. This is what he says.


Where in the citation above did you see that he means "*It feels like an insult to me* when people say..."? No, it's not what he says. He says "When people ask me [where are such and such things in my film] I answer [bla bla bla]".



> There is nothing about real punching anybody in his face there.


It's exactly about real punching anybody in his face.


----------



## LilianaB

This it what it mens, Ptak, even though the word _to feel_ is not there. If you want to be that strict, it could be translated as: it is almost a hit in the face to me. It could be read either way, I think. Either as it is almost a hit in the face for him, especially that this phrase is after a colon, or that they want violence in the movie, perhaps? I would interpret it the first way. 

Added: in fact you, may be right, Ptak. If we take into consideration the phrase _where are ours_, it could mean _violence without a reson_, _hitting people anything_, that is lacking from the movie. I don't know why a colon was used there. This was my first reaction, in fact and then I started thinking about it too much. Do you think the other interpretation is feasible?


----------



## OlegVegan

If there any reason, (he or she will) hit (you or somebody) in the face


----------



## LilianaB

What do you mean? In this quote, in general? In this quote is is not clear. There could be a reason, an unimportant reason, or no reason at all. It is a hit in the face without a thorough thought, instant, sort of.


----------



## OlegVegan

LilianaB said:


> What do you mean?


*Чуть * mean *tiny, little
*So the 1-st part *Чуть что *actually mean *If there any little reason or cause*


----------



## LilianaB

I think it means more _anything_, here. _Anything_ can mean a reason, not a good reason, any reason. Mostly not a very good reason in this context, though.


----------



## Ptak

LilianaB said:


> This it what it mens, Ptak, even though the word _to feel_ is not there. If you want to be that strict, it could be translated as: it is almost a hit in the face to me. It could be read either way, I think. Either as it is almost a hit in the face for him, especially that this phrase is after a colon, or that they want violence in the movie, perhaps? I would interpret it the first way.
> 
> Added: in fact you, may be right, Ptak. If we take into consideration the phrase _where are ours_, it could mean _violence without a reson_, _hitting people anything_, that is lacking from the movie. I don't know why a colon was used there. This was my first reaction, in fact and then I started thinking about it too much. Do you think the other interpretation is feasible?


Liliana, I don't understand your many doubts and versions of "interpretation" of something which is absolutely clear for me as a native Russian speaker. From the given excerpt as well as from the whole interview itself, it is absolutely obvious to me that he said only what I described above and nothing more. There is no even a hint in his words at what you're trying to find in them ("It feels like an insult to me...").


----------



## LilianaB

What does it mean exactly, in your opinion, the whole sentence? Maybe you are right, that this version is more feasible in this context, although I am not 100% sure, but the fact that some words do not appear in one language and appear in the translation is not a proof that the translation is wrong. You always translate the content, not the words. I agree that the meaning here is probably closer to what you suggested, after I though about it again.


----------



## Ptak

LilianaB said:


> What does it mean exactly, in your opinion, the whole sentence?



"И когда мне в России говорят: это не про нас! Где наши огурцы соленые? Где колбаса, где водка? Где наше: чуть что, так по роже? Я отвечаю, что как раз и хотел уйти от этого диктата простой эмоциональной материи, которую создать ничего не стоит."

Translation:
And when people [=Russian people, Russian audience] tell me: "This is not about us! Where is our [famous, which can be found in every family] pickled cucumbers? Where is our sausage, where is our vodka [shown in your film, to indicate your characters as Russians]? Where is our [Russian] poking right away in the mug on every occasion?" - then I answer them that I exactly wanted to keep away from this diktat of a simple emotional substance which was very easy to create.

It's not what he says "in my opinion"; it's just the *translation* of what he says.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right. It should be translated this way.


----------



## Wyslawa

Thank you both very much!


----------

